# Kill It! With Fire!!! Camo Bentley???



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeebus Cripes. The parade of ugly-as-hell Bentleys found their leader:









I'm sad and crying for this one.


----------



## Giggies (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Kill It! With Fire!!! Camo Bentley??? (ciscokidinsf)*

I'm praying thats just a vinyl wrap that will be removed after said parade is over


----------



## nextpimp718 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Kill It! With Fire!!! Camo Bentley??? (Giggies)*

disgusting i just finished looking at a bentely that almost made me cry from sexiness, and this.. otally kills my mood -_-


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Kill It! With Fire!!! Camo Bentley??? (nextpimp718)*

By the way, Bentley called about the camo


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

thats ..... a waste of money and paint or stickers w/e. I give it a fresh paint and good to go


----------



## speedntktz (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (Reflect)*

"Dude, I can fix it" -Spicolli


----------



## hbombfilmsstar (Nov 2, 2008)

wow that thing is disgusting. good effort but bad judgment


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (hbombfilmsstar)*

i think it looks good


----------



## epocalypse (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Kill It! With Fire!!! Camo Bentley??? (ciscokidinsf)*

That is the god damned ugliest thing I have ever seen.
I can't believe the person who did the work would agree to make a car look so terrifyingly hideous.


----------



## GooglePlex (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Kill It! With Fire!!! Camo Bentley??? (epocalypse)*

Oh my god, thats a failblog post for sure


----------



## SourKrowt (Feb 24, 2009)

I hope thats a vinyl sticker, or a cruel photo sop joke


----------



## dief (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (SourKrowt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

if you can paint cheap cars with expensive paint why cant you paint expensive cars with garbage? maybe it was done to make you think.


----------



## MrPostman (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (PHIXION AZ)*

wow


----------



## austin1.8t (Jun 24, 2009)

its not the fact that its camo
its the fact that its the worst camo ive ever seen!
hahah!


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

it may be ugly..but id still drive it


----------



## Vdubpusher (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automan89* »_it may be ugly..but id still drive it

...to a paint booth


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Vdubpusher)*

this should be used in circuses


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ObsessedVWOwner)*

I just puked


----------



## TrixRForKids (Sep 27, 2009)

WHY WOULD ANYONE EVER DO THIS???:banghead:


----------



## DangerDub (Oct 23, 2009)

ide do this just to piss people off. apparently it works.


----------



## dude69 (Jun 14, 2010)

*holy ishmael*

you are a sick person and need to get a job and buy a real fooking paint job and stop making my boner go down


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

I hate it, i hate it... i hope when i open my eyes it will be different!!! ...OH MY GOD!!!!!


----------



## vwtech0 (Feb 26, 2004)

*You guy's don't get it*

It's a Volkswagen. Deal with it.


----------



## mk1madman (Jul 28, 2009)

it's parked next to a smart car, what did you expect??


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

google "nigo" the owner of the clothing company BAPE ownes a camo phanotm... thats right up there with this hideousness :banghead:


----------



## cooleddub (Jul 7, 2010)

well if the guy was to pay me what he did that guy, i wouldn't say no.


----------



## sulmaanaslam (Sep 16, 2010)

He ****ed up the Bentley


----------



## hairloss (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks for info.


----------



## txabier7 (Nov 22, 2010)

*De acuerdo*

I'am agree with you. Greetings


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

that's a sin.


----------



## xcspanksx (Oct 20, 2010)

Vdubpusher said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *automan89* »_it may be ugly..but id still drive it
> 
> ...to a paint booth


Agreed. 300%.


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

just puked


----------



## manomusic (Mar 23, 2011)

Proof that money doesn't buy class.


----------

